# Bored police officer



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

While plowing during the small storm yesterday (4" on the NH coast), and travelling along a local road, the duty officer who approached me did a Uturn and turned on the blues. He stopped me, he said, for an educational purpose. Any plow safety lights have to be shut off unless the truck is in the process of plowing a driveway. None are allowable in transit between driveways. Ambers are all that are allowed in NH, but there are multiple vehicles with clear strobes, and many who run strobes in the red tail light section, both violation level offenses. Officer safety seemed more concerned about a plow truck with a roof mounted strobe for his daily catch!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

downtoearthnh;1966566 said:


> While plowing during the small storm yesterday (4" on the NH coast), and travelling along a local road, the duty officer who approached me did a Uturn and turned on the blues. He stopped me, he said, for an educational purpose. Any plow safety lights have to be shut off unless the truck is in the process of plowing a driveway. None are allowable in transit between driveways. Ambers are all that are allowed in NH, but there are multiple vehicles with clear strobes, and many who run strobes in the red tail light section, both violation level offenses. Officer safety seemed more concerned about a plow truck with a roof mounted strobe for his daily catch!


So did you have strobes on or an amber rotary?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here my amber has to be on anytime that plow is hook on going down the road since its wider then 8.5ft
DOT rule.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

downtoearthnh;1966566 said:


> While plowing during the small storm yesterday (4" on the NH coast), and travelling along a local road, the duty officer who approached me did a Uturn and turned on the blues. He stopped me, he said, for an educational purpose. Any plow safety lights have to be shut off unless the truck is in the process of plowing a driveway. None are allowable in transit between driveways. Ambers are all that are allowed in NH, but there are multiple vehicles with clear strobes, and many who run strobes in the red tail light section, both violation level offenses. Officer safety seemed more concerned about a plow truck with a roof mounted strobe for his daily catch!


I've become so sick of "plow jockeys" running down the road with their strobes on, I'd have actually given you a ticket if I was the officer......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;1966583 said:


> I've become so sick of "plow jockeys" running down the road with their strobes on, I'd have actually given you a ticket if I was the officer......


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

jomama45;1966583 said:


> I've become so sick of "plow jockeys" running down the road with their strobes on, I'd have actually given you a ticket if I was the officer......


I plow roads and it seems like every plow truck drives around with there strobes on . Makes people immune to the lights. Seems like nobody even notices the one rotator on my roof.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jomama45;1966583 said:


> I've become so sick of "plow jockeys" running down the road with their strobes on, I'd have actually given you a ticket if I was the officer......


There's a few guys around here who flip their lights on before they leave their house and never turn them off until they get back home I think. I can understand leaving them on if you're only going to be on the road between accounts for a few seconds but the guys who drive 5+ minutes to the next account should turn them off. Nothing like sitting at a traffic light with 40 other cars who are confused why you have every single light on your truck going when the other 5 plow trucks that are waiting have no warning lights on.

I also think that over use of the lights will desensitize the general public more then they already are. Driving around with all the lights on will no longer mean they should proceed with caution and pay attention around you, they'll just drive right past like normal. It would be like a police officer of fire truck/ambulance driving around with the lights on all the time just because they have them, wouldn't take long before the lights have no meaning or use at all besides decoration.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

Understood, and even though my drives are less than a mile apart, I will turn the roof strobe off. It was not a plow jockey move, but I understand the issue fully now. Sorry for the hot button issue!


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Mark13;1966607 said:


> I also think that over use of the lights will desensitize the general public more then they already are. Driving around with all the lights on will no longer mean they should proceed with caution and pay attention around you, they'll just drive right past like normal. It would be like a police officer of fire truck/ambulance driving around with the lights on all the time just because they have them, wouldn't take long before the lights have no meaning or use at all besides decoration.


Agree 100%

I think the OP should consider it a good lesson. He was informed of his local laws (which he seems to have been in violation of at the time) at no cost to him other than some of his time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

downtoearthnh;1966617 said:


> Understood, and even though my drives are less than a mile apart, I will turn the roof strobe off. It was not a plow jockey move, but I understand the issue fully now. Sorry for the hot button issue!


It didn't even get warmed up yet. lol

There's an entire thread about this, 7 or 8 pages long.


----------



## wadadlianu (Feb 19, 2015)

To my knowledge, all traffic enforcement departments will be targeting and educating plow drivers due to an "increase" in traffic violations this year. I believe you were selected and lucky for you he was in education mode and not ticketing mode.

I am glad you brought your experience to light since this was a question I asked just last week, as I noticed many of the local plowers with their numerous strobes driving all over.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

To put it quite simply, I forget when I try using the amber only while the plow is down. The result is either I'm plowing with them off or driving with them on. So I leave them on.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sven1277;1966680 said:


> To put it quite simply, I forget when I try using the amber only while the plow is down. The result is either I'm plowing with them off or driving with them on. So I leave them on.


I use lighted switches so I can tell at glance if the lights are on or not. Also reflections off things, even during the day usually make it pretty easy to figure out if your lights are on or off, and if they are working normally or not. It also seems that it's a pretty easy habit to pick up, I'll remember turning my lights on at the beginning of an account and turning them off at the end but I know I didn't have to think about it. It's just an automatic thing. Salter off, blade up and wings retracted, lights off, window up, and I'm on my way to the next one.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I wish they'd ticket more guys here....


Sick of all the idiots who think that a 2' horizontal LED lightbar across their plow tree is their replacement for their regular headlamps. Wonderful being completely blinded by some yahoo at 2 in the morning when I'm the only other guy on the road.


We're not allowed to have these lights on our trucks either, but unless it starts to come out of their pockets, no one will pay any attention to the laws.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

sven1277;1966680 said:


> To put it quite simply, I forget when I try using the amber only while the plow is down. The result is either I'm plowing with them off or driving with them on. So I leave them on.


Do you forget to lift your plow when leaving an account?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1966692 said:


> I wish they'd ticket more guys here....
> 
> Sick of all the idiots who think that a 2' horizontal LED lightbar across their plow tree is their replacement for their regular headlamps. Wonderful being completely blinded by some yahoo at 2 in the morning when I'm the only other guy on the road.
> 
> We're not allowed to have these lights on our trucks either, but unless it starts to come out of their pockets, no one will pay any attention to the laws.


Got a few butthats around here with that same led light bar on the lift frame. Got to tell one of them off when he showed up at the plow shop. :realmad:


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I plow roads so the light is on while I am working. But the police here stay at the local fire houses when it snows so they are not an issue.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

kimber750;1966709 said:


> Got a few butthats around here with that same led light bar on the lift frame. Got to tell one of them off when he showed up at the plow shop. :realmad:


That lightbar must be 5 million candle power. You cannot see anything when they're driving at you, and it's just a matter of time before someone crashes and dies because of someone's ignorance and stupidity.

On the bright side (pardon the pun) if the opposing person in their car dies upon impact, there'd be no one to tell the cops why they lost control and wound up wrapped around that pole.:angry:


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Only run amber,The only white I even have are a pair of Apollo's mounted on the headgear. They are amber/white and I only have them flashing if I am trying to pull out of a blind drive (100" of snow so far and we have a lot of blind drives) otherwise I use the override to turn them into flood lights but the blade blocks them when driving.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dogplow Dodge;1966692 said:


> I wish they'd ticket more guys here....
> 
> Sick of all the idiots who think that a 2' horizontal LED lightbar across their plow tree is their replacement for their regular headlamps. Wonderful being completely blinded by some yahoo at 2 in the morning when I'm the only other guy on the road.
> 
> We're not allowed to have these lights on our trucks either, but unless it starts to come out of their pockets, no one will pay any attention to the laws.


Angle plow left, drop plow and blast the DA.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Well this is another one of those instances where region seems to make a difference. As Antler said, here in MO, they are required by law to be ON ANYTIME YOU ARE RUNNING WITH THE PLOW ON THE TRUCK (PLOWING OR NOT) DUE TO OVERWIDTH. DOT says anything over 8' wide requires amber warning lights visible by motorist to alert them. That being said, I routinely see guys running around town without anything on, which pisses me off. I wish they would get a ticket. Also, unfortunately, some of our drivers are stupid and think that anything with flashing lights means they have to pull over. I guess they are color blind and can't tell the difference between a red or blue light (emergency vehicle) and a yellow light (use caution around) construction or muni/DOT.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

derekslawncare;1966767 said:


> Well this is another one of those instances where region seems to make a difference. As Antler said, here in MO, they are required by law to be ON ANYTIME YOU ARE RUNNING WITH THE PLOW ON THE TRUCK (PLOWING OR NOT) DUE TO OVERWIDTH. DOT says anything over 8' wide requires amber warning lights visible by motorist to alert them. That being said, I routinely see guys running around town without anything on, which pisses me off. I wish they would get a ticket. Also, unfortunately, some of our drivers are stupid and think that anything with flashing lights means they have to pull over. I guess they are color blind and can't tell the difference between a red or blue light (emergency vehicle) and a yellow light (use caution around) construction or muni/DOT.


Huh! In Michigan it seems people won't pull over for an ambulance even after you've been right behind them the past quarter mile


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

The only expception to the rule of strobes only on the job site. Is if the travel conditions are poor.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

derekslawncare;1966767 said:


> Well this is another one of those instances where region seems to make a difference. As Antler said, here in MO, they are required by law to be ON ANYTIME YOU ARE RUNNING WITH THE PLOW ON THE TRUCK (PLOWING OR NOT) DUE TO OVERWIDTH. DOT says anything over 8' wide requires amber warning lights visible by motorist to alert them. That being said, I routinely see guys running around town without anything on, which pisses me off. I wish they would get a ticket. Also, unfortunately, some of our drivers are stupid and think that anything with flashing lights means they have to pull over. I guess they are color blind and can't tell the difference between a red or blue light (emergency vehicle) and a yellow light (use caution around) construction or muni/DOT.


In Michigan if you are overwidth you must have flags at the widest points and over size load signs front and rear.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

There really needs to be some better standards set/reenforced as to the number of lights that can be run, as well as the maximum output, placement, etc. 

It's not very pleasant sitting at a busy intersection in the early AM rush, with several trucks at different corners, some moving and some waiting at the light all with different light patterns running & bouncing off of the snow that's falling, the road, and every surface that is covered in snow. 

I've watched people in front of me miss the light change and then floor it because it was already yellow.

I use my 4 ways w/ 2 additional in the mirrors, but mostly when I'm backing up, especially into the street.

After you've plowed long enough, you learn defensive driving habits. You learn how to avoid situations by NOT drawing attention to yourself. When you’re plowing lots with traffic and people walking to and from, you learn to make mental notes of where things are...were there two or three people in the car that just parked? Did all three walk past and into the building or did someone stop in the isle to bend down and tie their shoe?

Did you ever notice when your plowing an exit that suddenly incoming traffic wants to enter where you’re plowing, just because they briefly become disoriented and can't notice where the actual entrance is located?

There is a lot of psychology in defensive plowing. When you’re all lit up w/ all of the bells and whistles, people are drawn to you like a magnet. They will follow you because in their mind..."that's the safe cleared path to go". People generally have a cattle mentality, meaning that if one does it, the rest will follow. 

While there is no way to completely eliminate stupid driving habits of others, you can most definitely minimize problems from occurring, based on the strategies of which you develop. Most of the time, I notice everyone else before they notice me.

Aside from all of that...nobody is impressed w/ the over-illumination, most just think the operator has personal issues. Generally, they'd probably be reasonably correct with their assumption.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

the problem I have is those who take no notice when my strobes are on. 

I thought it took me above the law


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

LapeerLandscape;1966818 said:


> In Michigan if you are overwidth you must have flags at the widest points and over size load signs front and rear.


Same here if you are pulling or hauling a over sized load. flags a sign front and back and a Amber light and if you cant see the amber light from the back then you have to run a amber light on front and one on the back.

Like there few trucks I seen on here that has dump beds and they have amber light on the cab. It must be at the highest point of the truck.

A plow falls under a attachment.

But if you have farm plates on the trucks you don't need anything for a wide load. But you can only travel during the day time with the wide load.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

We turn them on at first site, and shut them off back at the shop. This way no one forgets to turn them back on or off. Employees the greatest asset to your company but also the weakest link.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Condition dependent...

I shut off my main lights between jobs once visibility is back to somewhat normal and leave one beacon on, if its night and still snowing...

I see guys driving around with ambers flashing and no plow or plow frame on just in a pickup...I'm like GO HOME


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

It's gotten really easy to forget to turn them off. Some rotaters were soooooo loud that you would actually want to turn them off. Led's dont make a sound and during the day, you cant really tell that they are on. Like others said, a lighted switch showing you when the led's are on is the best bet. 

I rarely use mine anymore. Most everything I plow is on private drives (so the light is on only during daylight and early evening hours). One commercial lot and resi are on public roads and are the only places I use mine regularly and even then, the resi i only turn it on if its during the day light or early evening, when people are out.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Plowtoy;1969153 said:


> It's gotten really easy to forget to turn them off. Some rotaters were soooooo loud that you would actually want to turn them off. Led's dont make a sound and during the day, you cant really tell that they are on. Like others said, a lighted switch showing you when the led's are on is the best bet.
> 
> I rarely use mine anymore. Most everything I plow is on private drives (so the light is on only during daylight and early evening hours). One commercial lot and resi are on public roads and are the only places I use mine regularly and even then, the resi i only turn it on if its during the day light or early evening, when people are out.


I wired mine through the factory upfitter switches, which lose power when you turn the key off. So, when the plow goes on the truck, the switches get turned on and left on until the plow comes off the truck. Pull into the gas station, IHOP or my driveway at the end of my route and turn truck off, lights go off. Start truck, they automatically come on.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I have LED hide aways in my headlights and tail lights. These are on from the start of the first lot, to the end of the last lot. Shoveling sidewalks, etc I turn them off. My mini bar that's bright as holy hell is only on during the day in lots. I can't stand to see it at night.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

derekslawncare;1969156 said:


> I wired mine through the factory upfitter switches, which lose power when you turn the key off. So, when the plow goes on the truck, the switches get turned on and left on until the plow comes off the truck. Pull into the gas station, IHOP or my driveway at the end of my route and turn truck off, lights go off. Start truck, they automatically come on.


Do you have someone else run your plow and salter too from the passenger seat so you don't forget those while you're out driving around?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark13;1969232 said:


> Do you have someone else run your plow and salter too from the passenger seat so you don't forget those while you're out driving around?


What are you, crazy? Of course not, I SIT in the passenger seat and run the plow from there. I have the other person drive the truck, this way I can hang out the passenger window and see how close I am to the curb. :laughing::laughing:

He said he sometimes forget to turn them on and off. I was simply stating that I found a way to take that out of the equation and have ONE LESS THING TO WORRY ABOUT DOING BEFORE I LEAVE.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

downtoearthnh;1966566 said:


> While plowing during the small storm yesterday (4" on the NH coast), and travelling along a local road, the duty officer who approached me did a Uturn and turned on the blues. He stopped me, he said, for an educational purpose. Any plow safety lights have to be shut off unless the truck is in the process of plowing a driveway. None are allowable in transit between driveways. Ambers are all that are allowed in NH, but there are multiple vehicles with clear strobes, and many who run strobes in the red tail light section, both violation level offenses. Officer safety seemed more concerned about a plow truck with a roof mounted strobe for his daily catch!


FEDERAL LAW states use of any type flashers /strobes are for loading /unloading or for use IN actual operating mode against/along traffic. if that wasn't the case all tractors towing trailers would have flashers.

ultimately , chalk it up to boredom :laughing:


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Guys talk about needing to be visible, but I think it's more important that I see the other traffic. The way I see it, if they can't see my truck with no light, they won't see it with a light, it's up to me not to hit them. I don't know why people need to run all these strobes in a cul-de-sac at 2am, if they were plowing my driveway I'd be mad about the lights in my windows, or the guy with the roof light, headlight and taillight strobes, LED spot light and rear facing arrowbar plowing the parking lot of Rent-a-center at midnight...I'd have a headache. From 9pm-4am I like it quiet, and dark. I run my light when plowing into traffic, when there's traffic. If I'm the only one around, or just other plow guys, no roof light. I'm so glad I'm not the only one who's sick of the yahoos and all the UFO lights.


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

I wish somebody would tell some of these rollback drivers to turn their warning lights off when they are running down the road 50 to 60 mph....what's the point???


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Gets a quick courtesy warning and comes to PS to complain about it. So he chooses to enforce that law. If you don't like that law go to your NH rep and petition to change it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

maxwell;1969494 said:


> I wish somebody would tell some of these rollback drivers to turn their warning lights off when they are running down the road 50 to 60 mph....what's the point???


LOL You see them run them down and tell them your self.

I'm glad to see guys with plows on running them. Then I know he has something sticking out. Since my plow sticks out. I know when meeting another plow truck, I can make sure my plow doesn't hit his plow.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

jomama45;1966583 said:


> I've become so sick of "plow jockeys" running down the road with their strobes on, I'd have actually given you a ticket if I was the officer......


You would love our local idiot that runs down the road with his wide out all the way extended. He's does it every storm. I told him. You almost ran me off the road. He laughed and said I don't like to retract them. What a dip****.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

procuts0103;1969768 said:


> You would love our local idiot that runs down the road with his wide out all the way extended. He's does it every storm. I told him. You almost ran me off the road. He laughed and said I don't like to retract them. What a dip****.


?????? What??? Is that not the whole point of spending the extra money on those types of plows? So you can have wide when plowing and narrow when transporting? And also a little bit of a containment plow as well? Did he not watch his manufacturer's video before he bought his plow? Duh


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Trust me he is the village idiot. He has 3 trucks with wide outs. Does them with all three.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

If guys wanna run around with their wide outs extended or their 9-6 v-blades in straight mode, I can get over it if they slow down and move over but I guess you're only a "real contractor" if you drive 60mph down the middle of the road making us "amateurs" drive into the ditch. I hope it's 50° all next season to put some of these idiots out of business.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

derekslawncare;1966767 said:


> Well this is another one of those instances where region seems to make a difference. As Antler said, here in MO, they are required by law to be ON ANYTIME YOU ARE RUNNING WITH THE PLOW ON THE TRUCK (PLOWING OR NOT) DUE TO OVERWIDTH. DOT says anything over 8' wide requires amber warning lights visible by motorist to alert them. That being said, *I routinely see guys running around town without anything on, which pisses me off.* I wish they would get a ticket. Also, unfortunately, some of our drivers are stupid and think that anything with flashing lights means they have to pull over. I guess they are color blind and can't tell the difference between a red or blue light (emergency vehicle) and a yellow light (use caution around) construction or muni/DOT.


Maybe they're not over 8' wide?????

At least they pull over, around here folks don't, even for emergency vehicles.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Citytow;1969286 said:


> FEDERAL LAW states use of any type flashers /strobes are for loading /unloading or for use IN actual operating mode against/along traffic. if that wasn't the case all tractors towing trailers would have flashers.
> 
> ultimately , chalk it up to boredom :laughing:


I'm sure you could provide a link for this........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JTVLandscaping;1969465 said:


> Guys talk about needing to be visible, but I think it's more important that I see the other traffic. The way I see it, if they can't see my truck with no light, they won't see it with a light, it's up to me not to hit them. I don't know why people need to run all these strobes in a cul-de-sac at 2am, if they were plowing my driveway I'd be mad about the lights in my windows, or the guy with the roof light, headlight and taillight strobes, LED spot light and rear facing arrowbar plowing the parking lot of Rent-a-center at midnight...I'd have a headache. From 9pm-4am I like it quiet, and dark. I run my light when plowing into traffic, when there's traffic. If I'm the only one around, or just other plow guys, no roof light. I'm so glad I'm not the only one who's sick of the yahoos and all the UFO lights.


And we have a winner.

When I'm plowing drives, I have my headlights and backup lights on, that's it. I see a guy in the same subdivision at 3 AM with no traffic even remotely close--quite a ways out of town--with his flasher on. I see a lot of guys doing this.

I only run mine in lots if there is traffic or if I am backing into or turning around on the road. As you stated, it's a moth to the flame thing.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1969860 said:


> And we have a winner.
> 
> When I'm plowing drives, I have my headlights and backup lights on, that's it. I see a guy in the same subdivision at 3 AM with no traffic even remotely close--quite a ways out of town--with his flasher on. I see a lot of guys doing this.
> 
> I only run mine in lots if there is traffic or if I am backing into or turning around on the road. As you stated, it's a moth to the flame thing.


Well....when you spend thousands of dollars on Hideaways and Leds and Stropes....You feel the need to light them up to look cool.....Plus it makes you plow better....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

procuts0103;1969768 said:


> You would love our local idiot that runs down the road with his wide out all the way extended. He's does it every storm. I told him. You almost ran me off the road. He laughed and said I don't like to retract them. What a dip****.


What a dumb ass. Why spend 6500 bucks on the damn thing if you're going to treat it like a straight blade with fixed wings.

Maybe he thinks the fancy arrows on each wing are telling people to move over for his moronic ass.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I want them on when traveling between sites not only because it is law here, but also because when I rear end or T-bone some jackass that pulls out in front of me (they do it all the time) I want to be able to say to the officer/judge, "Really, I'm lit up like a Vegas casino and he/she didn't see me?" 

I want them on when I'm on the job site because it is REAL easy for my customers to look out the window and see the lights out in the lot and know I'm there taking care of business. To each his own. If you don't want to run them, and it isn't law in your state that you do, then don't run them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1969866 said:


> Well....when you spend thousands of dollars on Hideaways and Leds and Stropes....You feel the need to light them up to look cool.....Plus it makes you plow better....


I guess I grew up.

Generally speaking, each piece of equipment gets a $300 LED mini bar. Salt trucks might have a few extra flashers on the back if the mini bar is blocked.

They also get 2-3 backup lights.

My customers see that the lot was plowed and salted and the piles we make. If they can't figure out I was there, I need to charge more because they are too dumb to know I am overcharging them.

Running lights all the time desensitizes the general public to them. Plain and simple.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1969891 said:


> My customers see that the lot was plowed and salted and the piles we make. If they can't figure out I was there, I need to charge more because they are too dumb to know I am overcharging them.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I run the 4 strobes on my skidsteer when traveling on the road, no matter what. But, I am impeding traffic, unlike a regular pickup truck with a plow that is going the same speed as the rest of traffic.

I only run them on lots during the day, or at night during a shift change, etc.. when there's a lot of foot traffic in the lots. If the factory is closed and it's dark out, I often turn off all the lights, including headlights. There are residential areas near by, and I try to respect the fact that they're sleeping. Not to mention, plowing in low light conditions can be much more comfortable.......


----------



## Grump1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Never thought this would be such a touchy subject! 
I see both arguments, but with yellow beacon required by law only while plowing (here), it does seem like constant flashing while driving in routine traffic does desensitize joe public.
I recently added set of Rigid leds on my rack, and when the rear of the truck faces the residence I shut them off. Especially if it's late at night. I run my amber beacon while working by the main road, and for a few passes while on the property, then shut it off as I approach the home closely. 
I also dim to low beam to be respectful while servicing their property. 
A commuter car was tailgating pretty badly the other night in the snow, I turned the Rigids on and they backed WAY off lol!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

jomama45;1969929 said:


> I run the 4 strobes on my skidsteer when traveling on the road, no matter what. But, I am impeding traffic, unlike a regular pickup truck with a plow that is going the same speed as the rest of traffic.
> 
> I only run them on lots during the day, or at night during a shift change, etc.. when there's a lot of foot traffic in the lots. If the factory is closed and it's dark out, I often turn off all the lights, including headlights. There are residential areas near by, and I try to respect the fact that they're sleeping. Not to mention, plowing in low light conditions can be much more comfortable.......


Don't know about yours, but my plow makes a hell of a racket scraping along the pavement. Don't think my lights will wake them any more than the SCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHH the plow makes.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

*same trolls following trolls . its gotta get old ........ rules are rules and fools are fools . lmbo*


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekslawncare;1969938 said:


> Don't know about yours, but my plow makes a hell of a racket scraping along the pavement. Don't think my lights will wake them any more than the SCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHH the plow makes.


I never had any one complaining about the noise but only on the lights. 
So I went with a Cheaper LED flashers to run in one my Complex's no more calls.
Use to run Rotators lights Still have one its like 2 spot lights that truck doesn't go there if it does I turn it off. I don't like to but beats having phone calls.

On my Skid I have a light beacon flasher its on when the skid is on.
Few storms back, My skid got pulled over when I was stacking piles. The cop told me, I need a slow moving sign on and recommended a faster and brighter flasher.
I have the sign on now with same flasher.


----------

